# منتديات القانون الخاص > الشريعة الإسلامية >  الخير والسعادة في خزانة مفتاحها التفكّر

## أمين المكتبة

فالتفكّر يحصِّله والتذكّر يحفظه. ولهذا قال الحسن: "ما زال 
أهل العلم يعودون بالتذكر على التفكّر، وبالتفكّر على التذكّر
 ويناطقون القلوب حتى نطقت بالحكمة"، فالتفكّر والتذكّر بذار
 العلم، وسقيه مطارحته، ومذاكرته تلقيحه. كما قال بعض السّلف:
 "ملاقاة الرجال تلقيح لألبابها". فالمذاكرة بها لقاح العقل؛
 فالخير والسعادة في خزانة مفتاحها التفكّر؛ فإنه لا بدّ
 من تفكّر، وعلم يكون نتيجته الفكر، وحال يحدث للقلب من ذلك
 العلم؛ فإن كلّ مَن علم شيئًا من المحبوب أو المكروه لا بدّ أن
 يبقى لقلبه حالة وينصبغ بصبغة من علمه، وتلك الحال تُوجِب 
له إرادة، وتلك الإرادة تُوجِب وقوع العمل، فهاهنا خمسة أمور: 
الفكر وثمرته العلم، وثمرتهما الحالة التي تحدث للقلب، 
وثمرة ذلك الإرادة، وثمرتها العمل.
اسم الكتاب 
أفلا تتفكـرون ؟!



للتحميل إضغط هنا
تابعونا لتجدوا ما يسركم
جزاكم الله خيرا

----------

